# Glazed Nuts



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

In a heavy skillet with oven safe handle, combine 3 cups of your fav nuts, I like pecans or almonds, with 1 cup of sugar, and 4 tab. of butter or margarine. Cook over med heat stirring constantly until nuts are toasted and sugar melted and turns a nice rich brown color. this takes for 9 to 15 min. Remove from heat stir in  1 tea. Vanilla; spread nuts on sheet of aluminum foil sprinkle with sea salt cool and break into clusters and enjoy.
kades


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 29, 2013)

That sounds really yummy  DH doesn't like almonds or pecans, so these would be all for me!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, I'm not sure if I'm glad you posted this.  

Was there supposed to be a step where the nuts go in the oven, Since the skillet is supposed to have an oven safe handle?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 30, 2013)

I have done nuts this way and you just do them straight from the pan with no oven step in between


----------



## GA Home Cook (Oct 30, 2013)

I too love flavored nuts.  Being from the south pecans are plentiful and lots of homes have trees.  What I have been trying to figure out is how to make the Habernero nuts that you buy in the stores.  Any ideas?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2013)

GA Home Cook said:


> I too love flavored nuts.  Being from the south pecans are plentiful and lots of homes have trees.  What I have been trying to figure out is how to make the Habernero nuts that you buy in the stores.  Any ideas?



You can buy habañero powder, like cayenne powder. Or buy or grow some habañeros, dry them and grind your own powder. Then add it to the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Oh, I'm not sure if I'm glad you posted this.
> 
> Was there supposed to be a step where the nuts go in the oven, Since the skillet is supposed to have an oven safe handle?


 No I just goofed  just like I do at times. So sorry for this missed step.
kades


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 30, 2013)

So good and so simple .. thanks for sharing !


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 31, 2013)

just can't imagine covering me nuts in sugar & stuff then sticking them in a skillet over a mediun heat til they are toasted....hmmmm....on the other hand maybe...!!.....ok,ok,i'll get me coat......


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 31, 2013)

I use cinnamon sugar, and no butter.  Just keep tossing the nuts and sugar until the sugar caramelizes.  You can use a lot of sugar or just a little--your choice.  If the glaze is not thick enough to suit you, sprinkle on more sugar.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2013)

Yummy!  Thanks, kades! Just in time for holiday gift treats, too.  Well, almost.  

When you add the vanilla, it will really sizzle and boil for a few seconds.  Must work fast at this point - stir quickly and spread them out on the aluminum foil as soon as possible.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> So good and so simple .. thanks for sharing !


 Glad you like the recipe. I love to share.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> just can't imagine covering me nuts in sugar & stuff then sticking them in a skillet over a mediun heat til they are toasted....hmmmm....on the other hand maybe...!!.....ok,ok,i'll get me coat......


 Did you find your coat?  You don't need to cover any nuts in sugar and butter I'll make some for you.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> I use cinnamon sugar, and no butter. Just keep tossing the nuts and sugar until the sugar caramelizes. You can use a lot of sugar or just a little--your choice. If the glaze is not thick enough to suit you, sprinkle on more sugar.


 Thanks for the idea, i'll try some this way I haven't been able to keep butter around here for long lately.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2013)

Since we seem to be on a nut kick how about some nuts with no sugar? If you want  dry fry your nuts of choice in a non stick skillet, lets say almonds, When the nuts turn golden transfer them to a dish and season with smoked paprika and sea salt. or try hazelnuts and cinnamon with salt,  peanuts with 5-spice powder, maybe macadamia's with  curry and salt or cardamom, sesame seeds , or try some ginger and salt. Anyone have any more ideas?
kades


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 31, 2013)

I love me some toasted nuts !


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm thinking pecans with cinnamon and salt or with cumin and salt. Yum!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes yes yes !!!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 1, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yes yes yes !!!!


steady on old girl....steady on!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Nov 1, 2013)

Old ?????? OLD ??????? 

Harrumph .


----------

